# Jaisa Satgur Suneedaa



## kiram (Jun 28, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Ramkalee :

*ਰਾਮਕਲੀ  ਕੀ  ਵਾਰ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫* 
Rāmkalī kī vār mėhlā 5 


Var of Ramkali 5th Guru. 

ਰਾਗ ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ 'ਵਾਰ'। ❁ ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਕੀ ਵਾਰ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਦਾ ਪਉੜੀ-ਵਾਰ ਭਾਵ: ੧. ਇਹ ਸਾਰੀ ਜਗਤ ਰਚਨਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਆਪ ਰਚੀ ਹੈ, ਅਤੇ ਇਸ ਵਿਚ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਉਹ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਵਿਆਪਕ ਹੈ। ਇਤਨੀ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਰਚਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਉਹ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਕੰਮ ਵਿਚ ਕੋਈ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਸਲਾਹਕਾਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ੨. ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਜੀਅ-ਜੰਤ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਸਭ ਨੂੰ ਰਿਜ਼ਕ ਭੀ ਉਹ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਅਪੜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸਭਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ-ਪਰਨਾ ਉਹ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਹੈ। ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੀ ਪਾਲਣਾ ਇਉਂ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਮਾਪੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਬੱਚਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਪਾਲਦੇ ਹਨ। ਕਿਸੇ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਸੇ ਗੋਚਰਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਰੱਖਦਾ। ੩. ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਅੰਗ-ਸੰਗ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ। ਕੋਈ ਜੀਵ ਕੋਈ ਕੰਮ ਉਸ ਤੋਂ ਲੁਕਾ-ਛੁਪਾ ਕੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ। ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ ਕਾਮਾਦਿਕ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਵਿਕਾਰ ਭੀ ਹਨ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਆਤਮਕ ਤਾਕਤ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਖ਼ੁਆਰ ਹੋਣੋਂ ਬਚ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ੪. ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਵਿਚ ਰੱਖ ਕੇ ਆਪਣੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੀ ਦਾਤਿ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਮਨ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਪਿਆਰ-ਰੰਗ ਵਿਚ ਇਤਨਾ ਰੰਗਿਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਕਾਮਾਦਿਕ ਵਿਕਾਰ ਉਸ ਉਤੇ ਜ਼ੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦੇ। ਅਜੇਹੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ ਹੋਰ ਭੀ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਬੰਦੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਬਣਾ ਲੈਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ੫. ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਬੰਦਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ ਰਹਿ ਕੇ ਉਹ ਮਨ ਭੀ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਮੈਲਾ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਵਿਕਾਰ-ਰੂਪ ਹੀ ਹੋ ਚੁੱਕਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਅਜੇਹੇ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਮਿਲਦੀ ਹੈ। ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਮੱਥੇ ਦੇ ਭਾਗ ਜਾਗ ਪੈਣ, ਉਸੇ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਧੂੜ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ੬. ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਪਿਆਰੀ ਲੱਗਦੀ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਤੰਗ-ਦਿਲੀ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਸਾਰਾ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਹੀ ਇਕ ਵੱਡਾ ਪਰਵਾਰ ਦਿੱਸਣ ਲੱਗ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਕੋਈ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਪੋਹ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦੀ। ੭. ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਤੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਡੂੰਘੀ ਸਾਂਝ ਪਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਕਾਮਯਾਬ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਆਪਾ-ਭਾਵ ਮਿਟ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਹੱਲਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਟਾਕਰੇ ਤੇ ਅਡੋਲ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਦੀ ਅੱਗ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਪੋਹ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦੀ। ਇਹ ਸੁਚੱਜਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਹਾਸਲ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ੮. ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਤੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਮਿਹਰ ਦੀ ਨਿਗਾਹ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਭਗਤੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਕੋਈ ਵਿਕਾਰ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਨੂੰ ਵਿਗਾੜ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਸੇ ਦੀ ਮੁਥਾਜੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿ ਜਾਂਦੀ। ੯. ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਦੀ ਸੰਭਾਲ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਿਸ ਉਤੇ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਦੀ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਜੁੜ ਕੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਦੀਆਂ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਲਹਿਰਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਬੇੜੀ ਨੂੰ ਸਹੀ-ਸਲਾਮਤ ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘਾ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ੧੦. ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਬੰਦਿਆਂ ਨਾਲ ਪਿਆਰ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਹੜੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਭਗਤੀ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਆਪਣਾ ਆਸਰਾ-ਪਰਨਾ ਬਣਾਈ ਰੱਖਦੇ ਹਨ। ਵਿਖਾਵੇ ਦੇ ਤਰਲੇ, ਧਰਮ-ਪੁਸਤਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਪਠਨ-ਪਾਠਨ, ਤੀਰਥ-ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ, ਧਰਤੀ ਦਾ ਰਟਨ, ਚਤੁਰਾਈ-ਸਿਆਣਪ-ਅਜੇਹਾ ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਸਾਧਨ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਪਿਆਰ ਜਿੱਤਣ ਜੋਗਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ੧੧. ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਲਗਨ ਲੱਗ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਢਹੇ ਚੜ੍ਹ ਕੇ ਮਨੁੱਖਾ ਜਨਮ ਦੀ ਬਾਜ਼ੀ ਹਾਰਦਾ ਨਹੀਂ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੀ ਆਤਮਕ ਖ਼ੁਰਾਕ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਖ਼ੁਰਾਕ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਉਹ ਰਹਿ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ। ੧੨. ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਸੁਣ ਕੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਪਸ਼ੂ-ਸੁਭਾਉ ਨੀਵਾਂ ਸੁਭਾਉ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਭੁੱਖ-ਤ੍ਰਿਹ ਮਿਟ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਕੋਈ ਦੁੱਖ ਕੋਈ ਵਿਕਾਰ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਉਤੇ ਆਪਣਾ ਜ਼ੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ। ਪਰ ਇਹ ਨਾਮ-ਹੀਰਾ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਜੁੜਿਆਂ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ੧੩. ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਆ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਜੀਵਨ-ਬਾਜ਼ੀ ਹਾਰ ਕੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਂਦਾ। ਗੁਰੂ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਜ਼ਰੂਰ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਲਹਿਰਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਡੁੱਬਣੋਂ ਬਚਾ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਮਾਇਆ ਵਾਲੀ ਭਟਕਣਾ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਮੁੱਕ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਸਭਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਧੂੜ ਬਣਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ੧੪. ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਯਾਦ ਤੋਂ ਖੁੰਝਿਆਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਸਾਰੇ ਦੁੱਖ-ਕਲੇਸ਼ ਆ ਦਬਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਕਿਸੇ ਭੀ ਉਪਾਵ ਨਾਲ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਖ਼ਲਾਸੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ। ਆਤਮਕ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਵਲੋਂ ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਕੰਗਾਲ ਹੀ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਢਹੇ ਚੜ੍ਹਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਸਾਰੀ ਉਮਰ ਉਹ 'ਮੈਂ, ਮੈਂ' ਕਰਨ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ ਗੁਜ਼ਾਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇ ਖਿੱਝਿਆ ਹੀ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ੧੫. ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕ ਕੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਗਿਆਨ-ਇੰਦ੍ਰੇ ਵੱਸ ਵਿਚ ਆਏ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਤਰ ਭਟਕਣਾ ਦੀ ਝਾਕ ਮੁੱਕ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਹਰੇਕ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਹੀ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਦਿੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਦੀ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਜੁੜੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ੧੬. ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਪਿਆਰੀ ਲੱਗਣ ਲੱਗ ਪੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਸਦਾ ਸਾਂਝ ਪਾਈ ਰੱਖਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਬੰਦਿਆਂ ਉਤੇ ਕੋਈ ਵਿਕਾਰ ਆਪਣਾ ਜ਼ੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ। ੧੭. ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਦੀ ਨਿਗਾਹ ਨਾਲ ਜਿਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ-ਭਗਤੀ ਵਿਚ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਹੱਲਿਆਂ ਵਲੋਂ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਚੇਤ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਕਾਬੂ ਵਿਚ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦਾ ਟਾਕਰਾ ਕਰਨ ਜੋਗਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ੧੮. ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਯਕੀਨ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ, ਤੇ, ਸਭ ਤਾਕਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈ, ਇਤਨੇ ਜਗਤ-ਖਿਲਾਰੇ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੁੰਦਿਆਂ ਵੀ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਖਿੱਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ। ੧੯. ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਤੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੀ ਦਾਤਿ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਬਹੁਤ ਉੱਚਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ੨੦. ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਨਾਲ ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਦਾਤਿ ਮਿਲਦੀ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝ ਆ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਇਸ ਜਗਤ-ਖਿਲਾਰੇ ਦਾ ਰਚਣਹਾਰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਹੈ, ਇਸ ਵਿਚ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਵਿਆਪਕ ਹੁੰਦਿਆਂ ਉਹ ਇਸ ਤੋਂ ਨਿਰਲੇਪ ਭੀ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ੨੧. ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਨਾਲ ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਦਾਤਿ ਮਿਲਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਦੀ ਅੱਗ ਬੁੱਝ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਦੀਆਂ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਲਹਿਰਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੀ ਬੇੜੀ ਸਹੀ-ਸਲਾਮਤ ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦੇ ਘੁੱਪ ਹਨੇਰੇ ਖੂਹ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਬਾਹਰ ਕੱਢ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ੨੨. ਸਿਮਰਨ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਯਕੀਨ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਇਹ ਜਗਤ ਰਚਿਆ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਇਸ ਵਿਚ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ, ਸਰਬ-ਵਿਆਪਕ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਉਹ ਨਿਰਲੇਪ ਭੀ ਹੈ। ਮੁੱਖ-ਭਾਵ: ਇਸ ਸਾਰੇ ਜਗਤ ਦਾ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਤੇ ਇਸ ਵਿਚ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਵਿਆਪਕ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਹੈ। ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਤੇ ਉਹ ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪਾ ਕੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦਾ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਬਹੁਤ ਉੱਚਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਕੋਈ ਵਿਕਾਰ ਉਸ ਉਤੇ ਆਪਣਾ ਜ਼ੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ। ❁ 'ਵਾਰ' ਦੀ ਬਣਤਰ: ਇਸ 'ਵਾਰ' ਵਿਚ ੨੨ ਪਉੜੀਆਂ ਹਨ, ਹਰੇਕ ਪਉੜੀ ਵਿਚ ਅੱਠ ਅੱਠ ਤੁਕਾਂ ਹਨ। ਕਿਸੇ ਭੀ ਪਉੜੀ ਵਿਚ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਦੀ ਉਲੰਘਣਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਇਸ 'ਵਾਰ' ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਜੋ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਦਰਜ ਹਨ ਉਹ ਭੀ 'ਵਾਰ' ਵਾਂਗ ਸਾਰੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਹੀ ਹਨ। ਪਰ ਕਈ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਬਹੁਤ ਵੱਡੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਕਈ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਦੋ ਦੋ ਤੁਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਹਨ। ਪਉੜੀ ਨੰ: ੨੦ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਦਰਜ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਹਨ ਤਾਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ, ਪਰ ਹਨ ਇਹ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਇਕ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਦੇ ਪਰਥਾਇ। ਪਉੜੀ ਨੰ: ੨੧ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਦਰਜ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਭੀ ਹਨ ਤਾਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ, ਪਰ ਇਹ ਹਨ ਬਾਬਾ ਫਰੀਦ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਇਕ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਦੇ ਪਰਥਾਇ। ਇਸ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਤੋਂ ਯਕੀਨੀ ਨਤੀਜਾ ਇਹ ਨਿਕਲਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਪਉੜੀਆਂ ਅਤੇ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਇਕੋ ਸਮੇ ਦੇ ਉਚਾਰੇ ਹੋਏ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਨ। ਇਹ 'ਵਾਰ' ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਪਉੜੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਸੰਗ੍ਰਹ ਸੀ। ਇਸ ਦੇ ਟਾਕਰੇ ਤੇ ਵੇਖੋ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀ ਜੈਤਸਰੀ ਰਾਗ ਦੀ 'ਵਾਰ'। ਉਥੇ ਪਉੜੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਇਕ ਸਾਰਤਾ ਵਾਂਗ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਭੀ ਇਕ ਸਾਰ ਹੀ ਹਨ। ਸ਼ਲੋਕਾਂ ਤੇ ਪਉੜੀਆਂ ਦੇ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ ਭੀ ਮਿਲਦੇ-ਜੁਲਦੇ ਹਨ। ਸਾਫ਼ ਪਰੱਤਖ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਉਹ 'ਵਾਰ' ਸ਼ਲੋਕਾਂ ਸਮੇਤ ਇਕੋ ਸਮੇ ਦੀ ਹੀ ਲਿਖੀ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ। 

 *ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥* 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 


There is but One God. By True Guru's grace, He is obtained. 

ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਇੱਕ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। 

 *ਸਲੋਕ  ਮਃ  ੫  ॥ ਜੈਸਾ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਸੁਣੀਦਾ  ਤੈਸੋ  ਹੀ  ਮੈ  ਡੀਠੁ  ॥ ਵਿਛੁੜਿਆ  ਮੇਲੇ  ਪ੍ਰਭੂ  ਹਰਿ  ਦਰਗਹ  ਕਾ  ਬਸੀਠੁ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੋ  ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ  ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਇਦਾ  ਕਟੇ  ਹਉਮੈ  ਰੋਗੁ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਤਿਨਾ  ਮਿਲਾਇਆ  ਜਿਨਾ  ਧੁਰੇ  ਪਇਆ  ਸੰਜੋਗੁ  ॥੧॥ *
Salok mėhlā 5. Jaisā saṯgur suṇīḏā ṯaiso hī mai dīṯẖ. vicẖẖuṛi▫ā mele parabẖū har ḏargėh kā basīṯẖ. Har nāmo manṯar ḏariṛā▫iḏā kate ha▫umai rog. Nānak saṯgur ṯinā milā▫i▫ā jinā ḏẖure pa▫i▫ā sanjog. ||1|| 


Slok 5th Guru. As I heard the True Guru to be, so I have seen him. The separated ones, he unites with the Lord. He is the mediator at the Lord. He is the mediator at the Lord's court. He implants the spell of the God's Name in man's mind and rids him of the ailment of ego. Nanak, the Lord makes those meet the True Guru, whose union is pre-destined.


ਬਸੀਠੁ = ਵਿਚੋਲਾ, ਵਕੀਲ। ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ = ਉਪਦੇਸ਼। ਧੁਰੇ = ਧੁਰ ਤੋਂ, ਮੁੱਢ ਤੋਂ। ਸੰਜੋਗੁ = ਮੇਲ, ਮਿਲਾਪ।੧।

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਜਿਹੋ ਜਿਹਾ ਸੁਣੀਦਾ ਸੀ, ਉਹੋ ਜਿਹਾ ਜਿਹਾ ਹੀ ਮੈਂ (ਅੱਖੀਂ) ਵੇਖ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ, ਗੁਰੂ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ ਦਾ ਵਿਚੋਲਾ ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਤੋਂ ਵਿੱਛੁੜਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ (ਮੁੜ) ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦਾ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ (ਜੀਵ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ) ਪੱਕਾ ਕਰ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਤੇ ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਉਸ ਦਾ) ਹਉਮੈ ਦਾ ਰੋਗ ਦੂਰ ਕਰ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪਰ, ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲਾਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇ ਭਾਗਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਧੁਰੋਂ ਇਹ ਮੇਲ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਮਃ  ੫  ॥ ਇਕੁ  ਸਜਣੁ  ਸਭਿ  ਸਜਣਾ  ਇਕੁ  ਵੈਰੀ  ਸਭਿ  ਵਾਦਿ  ॥ ਗੁਰਿ  ਪੂਰੈ  ਦੇਖਾਲਿਆ  ਵਿਣੁ  ਨਾਵੈ  ਸਭ  ਬਾਦਿ  ॥ ਸਾਕਤ  ਦੁਰਜਨ  ਭਰਮਿਆ  ਜੋ  ਲਗੇ  ਦੂਜੈ  ਸਾਦਿ  ॥ ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਬੁਝਿਆ  ਗੁਰ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਕੈ  ਪਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥੨॥ *
Mėhlā 5. Ik sajaṇ sabẖ sajṇā ik vairī sabẖ vāḏ. Gur pūrai ḏekẖāli▫ā viṇ nāvai sabẖ bāḏ. Sākaṯ ḏurjan bẖarmi▫ā jo lage ḏūjai sāḏ. Jan Nānak har parabẖ bujẖi▫ā gur saṯgur kai parsāḏ. ||2|| 


5th Guru. If One Lord be my Friend, then all are my friends. If the one Lord be inimical, then everyone quarrels with me. The Perfect Guru has shown me, that without the Name everything is in vain. The mammon-worshippers and the evil persons, who are attached to other, relishes and wander in existences. Slave Nanak has realised the God Lord by the grace of the great of the great True Guru.


ਵਾਦਿ = ਝਗੜਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ, ਵੈਰੀ। ਬਾਦਿ = ਵਿਅਰਥ। ਸਾਕਤ = ਰੱਬ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਟੁੱਟੇ ਹੋਏ। ਸਾਦਿ = ਸੁਆਦ ਵਿਚ। ਨਾਨਕਿ = ਨਾਨਕ ਨੇ। ਪਰਸਾਦਿ = ਮੇਹਰ ਨਾਲ। ਬੁਝਿਆ = ਗਿਆਨ ਹਾਸਲ ਕਰ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ, ਸਾਂਝ ਪਾ ਲਈ ਹੈ।੨।

ਜੇ ਇਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਮਿਤ੍ਰ ਬਣ ਜਾਏ ਤਾਂ ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵ ਮਿੱਤ੍ਰ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ; ਪਰ ਜੇ ਇਕ ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਵੈਰੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਏ ਤਾਂ ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵ ਵੈਰੀ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ (ਭਾਵ, ਇਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿੱਤ੍ਰ ਬਣਾਇਆਂ ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਲੱਗਦੇ ਹਨ, ਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਤੋਂ ਵਿੱਛੁੜਿਆਂ ਜਗਤ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਵਿੱਥ ਪੈ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ)। ਇਹ ਗੱਲ ਪੂਰੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਵਿਖਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਸੱਜਣ ਬਣਾਉਣ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ) ਹੋਰ ਹਰੇਕ ਕਾਰ ਵਿਅਰਥ ਹੈ, (ਕਿਉਂਕਿ) ਰੱਬ ਤੋਂ ਟੁੱਟੇ ਹੋਏ ਵਿਕਾਰੀ ਬੰਦੇ ਜੋ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਸੁਆਦ ਵਿਚ ਮਸਤ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਉਹ ਭਟਕਦੇ ਫਿਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ ਨੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਮੇਹਰ ਦਾ ਸਦਕਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਡੂੰਘੀ ਸਾਂਝ ਪਾ ਲਈ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਪਉੜੀ  ॥ ਥਟਣਹਾਰੈ  ਥਾਟੁ  ਆਪੇ  ਹੀ  ਥਟਿਆ  ॥ ਆਪੇ  ਪੂਰਾ  ਸਾਹੁ  ਆਪੇ  ਹੀ  ਖਟਿਆ  ॥ ਆਪੇ  ਕਰਿ  ਪਾਸਾਰੁ  ਆਪੇ  ਰੰਗ  ਰਟਿਆ  ॥ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ  ਕੀਮ  ਨ  ਪਾਇ  ਅਲਖ  ਬ੍ਰਹਮਟਿਆ  ॥ ਅਗਮ  ਅਥਾਹ  ਬੇਅੰਤ  ਪਰੈ  ਪਰਟਿਆ  ॥ ਆਪੇ  ਵਡ  ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹੁ  ਆਪਿ  ਵਜੀਰਟਿਆ  ॥ ਕੋਇ  ਨ  ਜਾਣੈ  ਕੀਮ  ਕੇਵਡੁ  ਮਟਿਆ  ॥ ਸਚਾ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਆਪਿ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਪਰਗਟਿਆ  ॥੧॥ *
Pa▫oṛī. Thataṇhārai thāt āpe hī thati▫ā. Āpe pūrā sāhu āpe hī kẖati▫ā. Āpe kar pāsār āpe rang rati▫ā. Kuḏraṯ kīm na pā▫e alakẖ barahmati▫ā. Agam athāh be▫anṯ parai parti▫ā. Āpe vad pāṯisāhu āp vajīrti▫ā. Ko▫e na jāṇai kīm kevad mati▫ā. Sacẖā sāhib āp gurmukẖ pargati▫ā. ||1|| 


Pauri. The Creator Himself has created the creation. He Himself is the Perfect Banker and Himself earns the profit. Himself He has made the universe and Himself is imbued with bliss. The worth of the Omnipotence of the Unseen Lord can be ascertained not. The Lord is Inaccessible, Unfathomable, Infinite and the remotest of the remote. He himself is the great Emperor and Himself the Minister. None knows the Lord's worth, not any one knows how great is His resting place. The True Lord is all by Himself and through the Guru, becomes he manifest.


ਥਟਣਹਾਰੈ = ਬਣਾਣ ਵਾਲੇ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਨੇ। ਥਾਟੁ = ਬਨਾਵਟ। ਆਪੇ = ਆਪ ਹੀ। ਥਟਿਆ = ਬਣਾਇਆ। ਖਟਿਆ = (ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਵਪਾਰ ਦੀ) ਕਮਾਈ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ। ਪਸਾਰੁ = ਜਗ-ਰਚਨਾ ਦਾ ਖਿਲਾਰਾ। ਰਟਿਆ = ਰੱਤਾ ਹੋਇਆ। ਕੀਮ = ਕੀਮਤ। ਅਲਖ = ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਗੁਣ ਬਿਆਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਕੀਤੇ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੇ। ਪਰੈ ਪਰਟਿਆ = ਪਰੇ ਤੋਂ ਪਰੇ। ਵਜੀਰਟਿਆ = ਵਜ਼ੀਰ, ਸਲਾਹ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਮਟਿਆ = ਮਟ, ਟਿਕਾਣਾ। ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ = ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ, ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸਨਮੁਖ ਹੋਇਆਂ, ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਦੱਸੇ ਰਾਹ ਉਤੇ ਤੁਰਿਆਂ।੧।

ਬਣਾਣ ਵਾਲੇ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਨੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਇਹ (ਜਗਤ-) ਬਣਤਰ ਬਣਾਈ ਹੈ। (ਇਹ ਜਗਤ-ਹੱਟ ਵਿਚ) ਉਹ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਪੂਰਾ ਸ਼ਾਹ ਹੈ, ਤੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਆਪਣੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ) ਖੱਟੀ ਖੱਟ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਜਗਤ-) ਖਿਲਾਰਾ ਖਿਲਾਰ ਕੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਇਸ ਖਿਲਾਰੇ ਦੇ) ਰੰਗਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ। ਉਸ ਅਲੱਖ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਰਚੀ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਦਾ ਮੁੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈ ਸਕਦਾ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਅਪਹੁੰਚ ਹੈ, (ਉਹ ਇਕ ਐਸਾ ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਦੀ) ਡੂੰਘਾਈ ਲੱਭ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦੀ, ਉਸ ਦਾ ਅੰਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾਇਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ, ਉਹ ਪਰੇ ਤੋਂ ਪਰੇ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਵੱਡਾ ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪਣਾ ਸਲਾਹਕਾਰ ਹੈ। ਕੋਈ ਜੀਵ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਬਜ਼ੁਰਗੀ ਦਾ ਮੁੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ, ਕੋਈ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਕਿ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਕੇਡਾ ਵੱਡਾ (ਉੱਚਾ) ਟਿਕਾਣਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਹੀ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਸੋਝੀ ਪੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ।੧। 

Ang. 957

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...khifm.com_-_jaisa_satgur_sunee_da.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Jaisa Satgur Suneedaa ...*

Thank you Kiram Ji.
What better guarantee than this we can ask for..Jaisaah sagur sunneddaa taisoh hee meh deeth..
The Entire SGGS is description of this state...and how we too can achieve it..such BLISS.
Thanks again..Now its so much better viakhiayah...i really pity the "ONLY ENGLISH" knowing ones on SPN...they miss out so much...not knowing Gurmukhi/Punjabi...

Keep in Chardeekalla jios..


----------



## kiram (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Jaisa Satgur Suneedaa ...*

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Todee :

 *ਟੋਡੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਹਮਾਰੈ  ਏਕੈ  ਹਰੀ  ਹਰੀ  ॥ ਆਨ  ਅਵਰ  ਸਿਞਾਣਿ  ਨ  ਕਰੀ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Todī mėhlā 5. Hamārai ekai harī harī. Ān avar siñāṇ na karī. Rahā▫o. 


Todi 5th Guru. I have but one God, my Lord. I recognise not any other. Pause.


ਹਮਾਰੈ = ਮੇਰੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ, ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ। ਆਨ ਅਵਰ = ਕੋਈ ਹੋਰ। ਨ ਕਰੀ = ਨ ਕਰੀਂ, ਮੈਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦਾ।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੈਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਇਕ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਆਸਰਾ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ। (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ) ਮੈਂ ਕੋਈ ਹੋਰ ਆਸਰਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਛਾਣਦਾ।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਵਡੈ  ਭਾਗਿ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਅਪੁਨਾ  ਪਾਇਓ  ॥ ਗੁਰਿ  ਮੋ  ਕਉ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਇਓ  ॥੧॥* 
vadai bẖāg gur apunā pā▫i▫o. Gur mo ka▫o har nām ḏariṛā▫i▫o. ||1|| 


By great good fortune, I have found my Guru. The Guru has implanted the God's Name within me.


ਭਾਗਿ = ਕਿਸਮਤ ਨਾਲ। ਗੁਰਿ = ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ। ਕਉ = ਨੂੰ। ਮੋ ਕਉ = ਮੈਨੂੰ। ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਇਓ = ਪੱਕਾ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਬੜੀ ਕਿਸਮਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਮੈਂ ਆਪਣਾ ਗੁਰੂ ਲੱਭਾ। ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ (ਦੇ ਕੇ) ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਪੱਕਾ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ।੧। 

 *ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਜਾਪ  ਤਾਪ  ਬ੍ਰਤ  ਨੇਮਾ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਧਿਆਇ  ਕੁਸਲ  ਸਭਿ  ਖੇਮਾ  ॥੨॥* 
Har har jāp ṯāp baraṯ nemā. Har har ḏẖi▫ā▫e kusal sabẖ kẖemā. ||2|| 


For me, the Lord God's meditation is my real austerity, fasting and religious rituals. Contemplating the Lord God, I gather all joy and peace.


ਨੇਮਾ = ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਰਹਿਤ। ਕੁਸਲ ਖੇਮ = ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ੀਆਂ ਸੁਖ। ਸਭਿ = ਸਾਰੇ।੨।

ਹੁਣ, ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਹੀ (ਮੇਰੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਜਪ ਤਪ ਹੈ, ਵਰਤ ਹੈ, ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਨਿਯਮ ਹੈ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰ ਸਿਮਰ ਕੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸਾਰੇ ਸੁਖ ਆਨੰਦ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ।੨। 

 *ਆਚਾਰ  ਬਿਉਹਾਰ  ਜਾਤਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਨੀਆ  ॥ ਮਹਾ  ਅਨੰਦ  ਕੀਰਤਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਸੁਨੀਆ  ॥੩॥* 
Ācẖār bi▫uhār jāṯ har gunī▫ā. Mahā anand kīrṯan har sunī▫ā. ||3|| 


The Lord's praise is my culture, occupation and caste. Hearing the singing of praise of the Lord, I feel great joy.


ਆਚਾਰ ਬਿਉਹਾਰ = ਕਰਮ ਕਾਂਡ, ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਰਸਮਾਂ। ਗੁਨੀਆ = ਗੁਣ। ਸੁਨੀਆ = ਸੁਣ ਕੇ।੩।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਣੇ (ਹੁਣ ਮੇਰੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਰਸਮਾਂ ਅਤੇ (ਉੱਚੀ) ਜਾਤਿ ਹੈ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਸੁਣ ਸੁਣ ਕੇ (ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ) ਵੱਡਾ ਆਨੰਦ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।੩। 

 *ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਜਿਨਿ  ਠਾਕੁਰੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥ ਸਭੁ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਤਿਸ  ਕੇ  ਗ੍ਰਿਹ  ਮਹਿ  ਆਇਆ  ॥੪॥੨॥੧੭॥* 
Kaho Nānak jin ṯẖākur pā▫i▫ā. Sabẖ kicẖẖ ṯis ke garih mėh ā▫i▫ā. ||4||2||17|| 


Says Nanak, the man who has attained to his Lord, gathers every thing in his home.


ਨਾਨਕ = ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜਿਨਿ = ਜਿਸ (ਮਨੁੱਖ) ਨੇ। ਤਿਸ ਕੇ = {ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਤਿਸੁ' ਦਾ ੁ ਸੰਬੰਧਕ 'ਕੇ' ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਉੱਡ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ}। ਗ੍ਰਿਹ = ਹਿਰਦਾ-ਘਰ।੪।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਆਖ-ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੇ (ਆਪਣੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਵੱਸਦਾ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਲੱਭ ਲਿਆ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ-ਘਰ ਵਿਚ ਹਰੇਕ ਚੀਜ਼ ਆ ਗਈ।੪।੨।੧੭। 

Ang. 715

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Albums/Famous Ragis/kaho nanak.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## kiram (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Jaisa Satgur Suneedaa ...*

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Bilaawal :

 *ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਧੀਰਉ  ਦੇਖਿ  ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰੇ  ਰੰਗਾ  ॥ ਤੁਹੀ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ  ਤੂਹੀ  ਵਸਹਿ  ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Bilāval mėhlā 5. Ḏẖīra▫o ḏekẖ ṯumĥārai rangā. Ŧuhī su▫āmī anṯarjāmī ṯūhī vasėh sāḏẖ kai sangā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


Bilawal 5th Guru. Seeing Thine wondrous plays I have grown fortitudinous. Thou art my Lord and the Knower of hearts, and Thou abidest with the saints. Pause. 


ਧੀਰਉ = ਧੀਰਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਧੀਰਜ ਫੜਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਧੀਰਜ ਆ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਦੇਖਿ = ਵੇਖ ਕੇ। ਰੰਗਾ = ਕੌਤਕ, ਚੋਜ। ਸੁਆਮੀ = ਮਾਲਕ। ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ = ਦਿਲ ਦੀ ਜਾਣਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਵਸਹਿ = ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਕੈ ਸੰਗਾ = ਦੇ ਨਾਲ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੇਰੇ ਚੋਜ-ਤਮਾਸ਼ੇ ਵੇਖ ਵੇਖ ਕੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ (ਭੀ) ਹੌਸਲਾ ਬਣ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ (ਕਿ ਤੂੰ ਮੇਰੀ ਭੀ ਸਹਾਇਤਾ ਕਰੇਂਗਾ)। ਤੂੰ ਹੀ (ਸਾਡਾ) ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਸਾਡੇ ਦਿਲ ਦੀ ਜਾਣਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਹੀ (ਹਰੇਕ) ਸਾਧੂ-ਜਨ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈਂ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਖਿਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਥਾਪਿ  ਨਿਵਾਜੇ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਨੀਚ  ਕੀਟ  ਤੇ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਰਾਜੰਗਾ  ॥੧॥* 
Kẖin mėh thāp nivāje ṯẖākur nīcẖ kīt ṯe karahi rājangā. ||1|| 


In instant, the Lord establishes and glorifies. From a low worm, He makes man a King. 


ਥਾਪਿ = ਥਾਪਨਾ ਦੇ ਕੇ। ਨਿਵਾਜੇ = ਮਾਣ-ਆਦਰ ਵਾਲੇ ਬਣਾ ਦਿੱਤੇ। ਠਾਕੁਰ = ਹੇ ਠਾਕੁਰ! ਕੀਟ ਤੇ = ਕੀੜੇ ਤੋਂ। ਕਰਹਿ = ਤੂੰ ਕਰ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਰਾਜੰਗਾ = ਰਾਜੈ।੧।

ਹੇ ਮਾਲਕ! ਤੂੰ ਨੀਵੇਂ ਕੀੜਿਆਂ (ਵਰਗੇ ਨਾਚੀਜ਼ ਬੰਦਿਆਂ) ਨੂੰ ਰਾਜੇ ਬਣਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਤੂੰ ਇਕ ਖਿਨ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ (ਨੀਵਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ) ਥਾਪਣਾ ਦੇ ਕੇ ਮਾਣ-ਆਦਰ ਵਾਲੇ ਬਣਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ।੧। 

 *ਕਬਹੂ  ਨ  ਬਿਸਰੈ  ਹੀਏ  ਮੋਰੇ  ਤੇ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਦਾਸ  ਇਹੀ  ਦਾਨੁ  ਮੰਗਾ  ॥੨॥੧੫॥੧੦੧॥* 
Kabhū na bisrai hī▫e more ṯe Nānak ḏās ihī ḏān mangā. ||2||15||101|| 


Within my mind may, I not ever forget Thee, O my Master. Slave Nanak prays for this boon alone.


ਕਬ ਹੂ = ਕਦੇ ਭੀ। ਹੀਏ ਤੇ = ਹਿਰਦੇ ਤੋਂ। ਮੰਗਾ = ਮੰਗਾਂ, ਮੈਂ ਮੰਗਦਾ ਹਾਂ।੨।

ਹੇ ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰ, ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ) ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਤੋਂ ਕਦੇ ਭੀ ਨਾਹ ਭੁੱਲੇ। (ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰ ਤੋਂ) ਮੈਂ ਖ਼ੈਰ ਮੰਗਦਾ ਹਾਂ।੨।੧੫।੧੦੧। 

Ang. 824


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ... Zakhmi/Dhiroh Dekh Tumareh Runga.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## kiram (Sep 30, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Dhanaasree :

*ਧਨਾਸਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਤੁਮ  ਦਾਤੇ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਕ  ਨਾਇਕ  ਖਸਮ  ਹਮਾਰੇ  ॥ ਨਿਮਖ  ਨਿਮਖ  ਤੁਮ  ਹੀ  ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਹੁ  ਹਮ  ਬਾਰਿਕ  ਤੁਮਰੇ  ਧਾਰੇ  ॥੧॥ *


Ḏẖanāsrī mėhlā 5. Ŧum ḏāṯe ṯẖākur parṯipālak nā▫ik kẖasam hamāre. Nimakẖ nimakẖ ṯum hī parṯipālahu ham bārik ṯumre ḏẖāre. ||1|| 


Dhanasri 5th Guru. O Master, Thou art my Beneficent Lord, the Cherisher and the Spouse. Every moment, Thou nursest me, I, Thine child, have Thy support alone. 
ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਕ = ਪਾਲਣ ਵਾਲੇ। ਨਾਇਕ = ਆਗੂ। ਨਿਮਖ = ਅੱਖ ਝਮਕਣ ਜਿਤਨਾ ਸਮਾ। ਤੁਮਰੇ ਧਾਰੇ = ਤੇਰੇ ਆਸਰੇ।੧।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਸਭ ਦਾਤਾਂ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਸਭਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਪਾਲਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਸਾਡਾ ਆਗੂ ਹੈਂ (ਜੀਵਨ-ਅਗਵਾਈ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ), ਤੂੰ ਸਾਡਾ ਖਸਮ ਹੈਂ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਇਕ ਇਕ ਛਿਨ ਸਾਡੀ ਪਾਲਣਾ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਅਸੀਂ (ਤੇਰੇ) ਬੱਚੇ ਤੇਰੇ ਆਸਰੇ (ਜੀਊਂਦੇ) ਹਾਂ।੧।


*ਜਿਹਵਾ  ਏਕ  ਕਵਨ  ਗੁਨ  ਕਹੀਐ  ॥ ਬੇਸੁਮਾਰ  ਬੇਅੰਤ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਤੇਰੋ  ਅੰਤੁ  ਨ  ਕਿਨ  ਹੀ  ਲਹੀਐ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ *
Jihvā ek kavan gun kahī▫ai. Besumār be▫anṯ su▫āmī ṯero anṯ na kin hī lahī▫ai. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


With one tongue, Thou nursest me. I, Thine child, Thy support alone. With one tongue of mine, what excellences of Thine can I narrate? 


ਜਿਹਵਾ = ਜੀਭ। ਕਹੀਐ = ਬਿਆਨ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਤੇਰੋ = ਤੇਰਾ। ਕਿਨ ਹੀ = ਕਿਨਿ ਹੀ, ਕਿਸੇ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਭੀ {ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਕਿਨਿ' ਦੀ 'ਿ' ਕ੍ਰਿਆ ਵਿਸ਼ੇਸ਼ਣ 'ਹੀ' ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਉੱਡ ਗਈ ਹੈ}। ਲਹੀਐ = ਲੱਭਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਅਣਗਿਣਤ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ! ਹੇ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਮਾਲਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਕਿਸੇ ਭੀ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਅੰਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਭਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਿਆ। (ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੀ) ਇਕ ਜੀਭ ਨਾਲ ਤੇਰਾ ਕੇਹੜਾ ਕੇਹੜਾ ਗੁਣ ਦੱਸਿਆ ਜਾਏ?।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਕੋਟਿ  ਪਰਾਧ  ਹਮਾਰੇ  ਖੰਡਹੁ  ਅਨਿਕ  ਬਿਧੀ  ਸਮਝਾਵਹੁ  ॥ ਹਮ  ਅਗਿਆਨ  ਅਲਪ  ਮਤਿ  ਥੋਰੀ  ਤੁਮ  ਆਪਨ  ਬਿਰਦੁ  ਰਖਾਵਹੁ  ॥੨॥
*

Kot parāḏẖ hamāre kẖandahu anik biḏẖī samjẖāvhu. Ham agi▫ān alap maṯ thorī ṯum āpan biraḏ rakẖāvahu. ||2|| 


Infinite and Limitless art Thou, O Lord; Thine end, no one knows. Pause. Thou destroyer millions of my sins and instructest me in many ways. 


ਕੋਟਿ = ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ। ਪਰਾਧ = ਅਪਰਾਧ। ਖੰਡਹੁ = ਨਾਸ ਕਰਦੇ ਹੋ। ਬਿਧਿ = ਤਰੀਕਾ। ਅਗਿਆਨ = ਗਿਆਨ-ਹੀਣ, ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਸੂਝ ਤੋਂ ਸੱਖਣੇ। ਅਲਪ = ਥੋੜੀ, ਹੋਛੀ। ਬਿਰਦੁ = ਮੁੱਢ-ਕਦੀਮਾਂ ਦਾ (ਪਿਆਰ ਵਾਲਾ) ਸੁਭਾਉ।੨।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਸਾਡੇ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਅਪਰਾਧ ਨਾਸ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਤਰੀਕਿਆਂ ਨਾਲ (ਜੀਵਨ-ਜੁਗਤਿ) ਸਮਝਾਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਅਸੀਂ ਜੀਵ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਸੂਝ ਤੋਂ ਸੱਖਣੇ ਹਾਂ, ਸਾਡੀ ਅਕਲ ਥੋੜੀ ਹੈ ਹੋਛੀ ਹੈ। (ਫਿਰ ਭੀ) ਤੂੰ ਆਪਣਾ ਮੁੱਢ-ਕਦੀਮਾਂ ਦਾ ਪਿਆਰ ਵਾਲਾ ਸੁਭਾਉ ਕਾਇਮ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੈਂ।੨। 

 *ਤੁਮਰੀ  ਸਰਣਿ  ਤੁਮਾਰੀ  ਆਸਾ  ਤੁਮ  ਹੀ  ਸਜਨ  ਸੁਹੇਲੇ  ॥ ਰਾਖਹੁ  ਰਾਖਨਹਾਰ  ਦਇਆਲਾ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਘਰ  ਕੇ  ਗੋਲੇ  ॥੩॥੧੨॥
*

Ŧumrī saraṇ ṯumārī āsā ṯum hī sajan suhele. Rākẖo rākẖanhār ḏa▫i▫ālā Nānak gẖar ke gole. ||3||12|| 
I am ignorant, with little and trifling understanding. Save me Thou, by Thy holy innate nature. I seek Thy protection as Thou alone art my hope and sympathetic friend. O merciful Master and Saviour, save, Thou Nanak, the slave of Thy house. 


ਤੁਮਾਰੀ = ਤੇਰੀ ਹੀ। ਸੁਹੇਲੇ = ਸੁਖ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੇ। ਰਾਖਨਹਾਰ = ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਸਮਰਥਾ ਵਾਲੇ! ਗੋਲੇ = ਗ਼ੁਲਾਮ।੩।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਅਸੀਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਹੀ ਆਸਰੇ-ਪਰਨੇ ਹਾਂ, ਸਾਨੂੰ ਤੇਰੀ ਹੀ (ਸਹਾਇਤਾ ਦੀ) ਆਸ ਹੈ, ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਸਾਡਾ ਸੱਜਣ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਸੁਖ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ। ਹੇ ਦਇਆਵਾਨ! ਹੇ ਸਭ ਦੀ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕਰਨ-ਜੋਗੇ! ਸਾਡੀ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕਰ, ਅਸੀਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਘਰ ਦੇ ਗ਼ੁਲਾਮ ਹਾਂ।੩।੧੨।



 
Ang. 673-674




http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...et Singh/Jaihuva Ek Kavan Gun Kahiye.mp3?l=12


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 30, 2009)

We have a hunger for spiritual material these days. Thanks so much


----------

